

Is an SD card a fair coin... to me? - noblethrasher
http://math.stackexchange.com/questions/736654/is-an-sd-card-a-fair-coin-to-me

======
refrigerator
I would say that the SD card itself is not a 'fair coin', since a reasonable
requirement of a 'fair coin' would be that the probability of landing on each
side is essentially 0.5 each.

However, I think the entire process as a whole of assigning an outcome to each
side of the card and then flipping the card is a 'fair coin':

The reason why we need coins to make trivial decisions for us is that we can't
just cycle through the 2 options in our head, stop at a random point, and
choose the option we were thinking of at that point. Not only is this hard to
pull off, but you can't be sure that you didn't subconsciously/consciously
want to stop on a particular option.

Since the card decides the final result and we don't know the bias of the card
beforehand, there is no way that your conscious/subconscious desires would
have any way of manifesting themselves when you label each side of the card,
and so you label each side essentially randomly, resulting in a 50/50
probability of your two options.

